# stupid question



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

how do i flip brushes in photoshop ?. im aware that i should know this by now but i dont.

say i have a brush that gives me a top left corner frame. how do i flip it to be a top RIGHT corner frame ?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually don't know how to flip brushes, but I do know how to rotate them, and that's in the brush menu.

What you can try though, is to make a new layer, then paint in that layer, then flip/rotate the layer


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I actually don't know how to flip brushes, but I do know how to rotate them, and that's in the brush menu.
> 
> What you can try though, is to make a new layer, then paint in that layer, then flip/rotate the layer


Thats the same way i do it as well..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

they have an icon when ur on ur brushes and u open it and u can flip rotate and everything ill show u on a print screen image later of what i mean


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok when brush tool is selected u should see an *icon* on the top toolbar which ive circled....then click where it says *brush tip shape *then u can either *flip x or y *which flips its horizontal or vertical and what not or u can *change the angle* to wherever u want it....*NOW photoshop 7 doesnt* have the flip x flip y feature but does have the others ive shown....hope this helps...easy then flipping a whole layer u can just flip the brush


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My crappy photoshop doesn't even have that.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what photoshop r u using?...i regularly use ps7 but i d-loaded a trail of cs4 to try it out...love it so far


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I never knew that, Ive been rotating the whole picture,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha yeah its much easier...same with the text feature...when u select to text tool theres an icon just like that and it will pull down settings for letter spacing and all kinds of stuff


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm using Elements 5, I got it like 2 years ago with my tablet, and just never felt like changing it, I'm pretty used to it, so I'm fine for now.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah ps7 im VERY familiar and used too....but cs4 is actually pretty similar in my opinon


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I know how to use all the tools and whatnot, it's just I'm not to comfortable with the layout, thus it would take me longer to make something than before.


----------

